# Good Head Beer



## Thirsty Boy (5/5/10)

Anyone know about these guys??

http://goodheadbeer.com.au/

The blurb on the website seems to peg them as just another marketing company with a contract brewed beer (AIB I think) and they seem to be offering franchises of some sort.

I've never heard of them, but they have taken over what used to be a real dive of a stripper pub and turned it into "The Home of Goodhead Beer" - 176 Hoddle st Abbotsford (The Star Hotel)

Looks like they only have one product - a strong 5.5% Australian Premium Lager - but they've obviously got the marketing machine up an running, seem to have an impressive list of stockists and tap handles and pictures of young ladies in tight T'shirts enjoying their product.

I may pop into their pub and check it out for crappiness and try the beer... at the very least they have taken a shitty stripper bar and turned it back into what seems to be a pub... so they get bonus points for that.

Goodhead Beer!! Between these guys, PISS and Effen lager... surely there must be an end in sight to the horrible play on words beer brand.


----------



## mje1980 (5/5/10)

Maybe the beer swill be served by strippers?? A win for everyone hehe


----------



## stuart13 (5/5/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Goodhead Beer!! Between these guys, PISS and Effen lager... surely there must be an end in sight to the horrible play on words beer brand.



Come on, Piss Weak was a brilliant name for a light beer...


----------



## goomboogo (5/5/10)

A beer named Good Head and there is not a glass in sight in any of the pictures on the website of people with the beer. How do they know whether the beer has good foam formation and retention properties?


----------



## Fourstar (5/5/10)

Thirsty, dont waste your time.

I live a block away from this joint. Decided to go up there for a beer a fortnight ago. walked in on a friday night, dead as a doornail. one mid 60's couple eating dinner and not much else to show for it. Got myself a pot of the 'good head' along with a mate of mine.

went outside to 'enjoy' the hustle and bustle of hoddle st to drink said beer.  

Wasnt enjoyable. Pretty much tasted like a well under attenuated kolsch. Big fruity esters, vinuous chardonnay flavours and doughly sweet under attenuated pilser-esque malt. very sweet and low carbonation too

The product out of the bottle? Well i wasnt intersted in tasting it considering it was around 5 bucks a pot. (from memory) So i walked home and poured myself a decent Foreign Extra Stout 5 mins later. :beerbang: 

if you really want to go, give me a bell. i'll happily come for the journey to test the bottled beer but the 'quality' out of the tap.. not what i anticipated.

EDIT: if we go on a friday we can alwya walk donw to victoria st and get a tram down to MG?!


----------



## BEC26 (5/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Wasnt enjoyable. Pretty much tasted like a well under attenuated kolsch. Big fruity esters, vinuous chardonnay flavours and doughly sweet under attenuated pilser-esque malt. very sweet and low carbonation too



Great description fourstar!! for a moment I thought I was on aussiewinebrewers.com.au :icon_cheers:


----------



## Arny (6/5/10)

I also live around the corner from the new Good Head Beer pub but haven't yet walked in. Did walk past though on Saturday night...dead as a door nail. One bartender watching us walk past hoping for us to come in. Actually felt bad for him. 

Might go in for a beer this weekend though just to tick it off under the "Yeah, I've been there...it was crap." category. After that review of the beer though I'm a bit scared...

At least there's about 5 different pubs within 500 metres to go to after...IDGAF, Park Hotel, The Retreat, Yarra Hotel (scary) and all of Smith Street and Brunswick Street and Victoria Street...Going to be tough to compete with all that variety around with a pub with one beer and some food...


----------



## Bribie G (6/5/10)

BEC26 said:


> Great description fourstar!! for a moment I thought I was on aussiewinebrewers.com.au :icon_cheers:



4* speaks fluent BJCP 
"How was dinner, hun?" - " excellent: little to no garlic aroma, medium to low onion allowing the chicken esters to predominate without undue sweetness from the coconut cream ..... historically an easy to eat sustaining dish without the heaviness of a Korma...."


----------



## Fourstar (6/5/10)

BribieG said:


> 4* speaks fluent BJCP
> "How was dinner, hun?" - " excellent: little to no garlic aroma, medium to low onion allowing the chicken esters to predominate without undue sweetness from the coconut cream ..... historically an easy to eat sustaining dish without the heaviness of a Korma...."



You forgot the "Hint of a worn studded leather chair, neuances of fidel castros saliva soaked cohiba and palate sensation of licking a Bridgestone potenza that has 2,000 km on the clock."


----------



## The_eye_of_the_beer_holder (3/12/10)

We WERE a stockist of GoodHead beer and like their promises the beer is flat, tasteless and leaves a bad taste in the mouth. I wouldn't recommend the beer to anybody.


----------



## WarmBeer (3/12/10)

The_eye_of_the_beer_holder said:


> We WERE a stockist of GoodHead beer and like their promises the beer is flat, tasteless and leaves a bad taste in the mouth. I wouldn't recommend the beer to anybody.


Best. 1st post. Ever.


----------



## QldKev (3/12/10)

The_eye_of_the_beer_holder said:


> We WERE a stockist of GoodHead beer and like their promises the beer is flat, tasteless and leaves a bad taste in the mouth. I wouldn't recommend the beer to anybody.



lol - is this speedie B)


----------



## earle (3/12/10)

QldKev said:


> lol - is this speedie B)



No, the post was easy to read and made sense. B)


----------



## Malted (3/12/10)

Thirsty Boy said:


> at the very least they have taken a shitty stripper bar and turned it back into what seems to be a pub... so they get bonus points for that.



Whilst I advocate the establishment of good pubs I simply can not condone your reckless attitude towards decommissioning strip pubs! Beer and boobs; good god man! I say it is far better to take a 'shitty stripper bar' and turn it into an excellent strip club.


----------



## Housecat (3/12/10)

^^^^ +1


----------



## Yob (3/12/10)

Fourstar said:


> I live a block away from this joint.






Arny said:


> I also live around the corner from the new Good Head Beer pub




you buggers are just over the hill from me then..

The bloke who has it made (NSW somewhere I think) and owns the pub (or leases.. whatever..) lives/lived down the road from me, I got a case (free) from the first batch off the line... still a sixer in the cupboard that wont be drunk by me... when people leave shit beer here, just like the 15 pack of VB taking up room in the kitchen, I sometimes make donations to the local bums so if anyone is curious and wants a free 6 pack swing by and pick it up... 

when I asked him what sort of lager he was getting made and what he was aiming for.. he looked at me like I was mad and said... Lager... <_< ... I left further questioning alone

...if anyone wants me to I can chill and open one, take a photo and post... but I aint drinkin it...


----------



## Stealthassasin (19/5/11)

We were their first stockist, they gave us 20 cases as starters, we still have 10. Can't give it away.
Their pub is now up for sale as obviously can't sell their beer.


----------



## lylo (28/3/14)

I know this is a really old topic but I noticed it in a bottle store here in Alberta Canada. For once, I decided to look it up before buying. Saved me $8.50cdn/4 pk.Thanks, you guys rock!


----------



## sp0rk (28/3/14)

Apparently they're more or less dead here, but starting to take off in the US/Canada 
They're modelling themselves as "THE ACTION AND SPORTS BEER!"


----------

